# Where to Sleep Megathread



## Matt Derrick

This is the start of Squat the Planet's _Where to Sleep_ Wiki Page. Here you'll find a static page of resources to books, movies, websites and other sources of information on where to find a safe place to sleep. For our purposes, this includes squatting, urban camping, wilderness living, alternative housing, and work exchange housing, all of which you will find below in their own categories.

We need your contributions, so please hit the edit button to add anything you think would be useful to other travelers!


*Squatting*



> Squatting is the action of occupying an abandoned or unoccupied area of land or a building, usually residential, that the squatter does not own, rent or otherwise have lawful permission to use. Author Robert Neuwirth suggested in 2004 that there were one billion squatters globally. --Wikipedia



Underground travel and squatting often go hand in hand, even if you're just squatting a place for one night. As such, we are including a list of resources here related to the subject, should you wish to know more.

*Websites*

radar.squat.net - This website lists events from squats mostly around the European region of the world.
Sleeping on Public Transit - Not directly squatting related, but this article describes how one person slept on public transit for an extended period of time.

*Books*

_Nine-Tenths of the Law: Property and Resistance in the United States_| Hannah Dobbz | AK Press
Re-frames American History through the lens of squatting and documents more recent squatting movements including that in Oakland.

_The Architecture of Change: Building a Better World_ | ed. Jerilou Hammett & Maggie Wrigley | University of New Mexico Press
Includes essays that describe in detail certain projects, including the adverse possession projects of NYC's Lower Eastside.

_The City Is Ours: Squatting and Autonomous Movements in Europe from the 1970s to the Present_ | Ed. by Bart Van Der Steen, Ask Katzeff and Leendert Van Hoogenhuijze | PM Press.

Slingshot Articles by those within the squatting movement:

Homes Not Jails Tries Again (Summer 2007)
SQUATTERS’ MOVEMENT BUILDING IN SAN FRANCISCO (Spring 2010)
QUESTIONS OF RACE & RESISTANCE – OAKLAND HOUSE SQUAT EVICTED by Heather Wreakage (Spring 2011)http://slingshot.tao.ca/?p=105003
Squatting for Dummies - Creating Radical Infrastructure through Housing Liberation | The Cereal Collective (Spring 2011)
STORY OF AN UNSAFE HOUSE – AN OAKLAND SQUAT MAKES A STINK (Spring 2011)
BEYOND ADVERSE POSSESSION: SEEKING REVOLUTION IN OAKLAND’S SQUATS by Samara Hayley Steele (Autumn 2011)
Oakland's Stay Away Squat (Spring 2013)
SQUAT LIFE – SOME WORDS AND PICUTRES FROM FAVA BEAN HAUS by Anonymous (Summer 2013)
ANARCHIST HOUSEKEEPING: WHY SQUATTING IS WORTH IT by Suzie Kyuu (Summer 2014)
BRING BACK THE COMMONS – ALAMEDA D.A. CRIMINALIZES SQUATTING by Wolf Wolf Howl (Summer 2016)
SAN FRANCISCO BAY AREA SQUATTING SCENE REPORT – EAST BAY HOMES NOT JAILS IS BACK AT IT AGAIN by A. Iwaska (Summer 2016)
Break off the boards build our dreams by Longshanks (Summer 2016)
EL BANCO: BILINGUAL INTERVIEW WITH MEXICO CITY BANK OCCUPIERS (Summer 2018)
*Zines*

_Hobo Fires_ by robnoxious - from the Black Butte Museum's affiliated squatting culture.

_Dreams of Donuts_ by Heather Wreckage (blog) - this zine series documents her time in Hellarity, perhaps the most important of the Oakland Squats.


*Wilderness Living*

Ready to beat the rat race and live in the woods rent-free? Or maybe you just want to know how to survive without modern conveniences? Check out this list of resources to learn everything you need to know.

StP File Library, Wilderness Survival - This category of our file library has many, many books and other materials on the subject of wilderness survival.

Prepper/Survivalist Ebook collection -


> Included digital books:
> 
> 52 Prepper Projects: A Project a Week to Help You Prepare for the Unpredictable
> Back to Basics: A Complete Guide to Traditional Skills
> Dr. Prepper: Disaster Preparedness Guide to Home Remedies
> Homesteading
> Lost and Stranded: Expert Advice on How to Survive Being Alone in the Wilderness
> Modern Survival
> Nuclear War Survival Skills
> Survival Retreats: A Prepper's Guide to Creating a Sustainable, Defendable Refuge
> Survival: A Prepper's Guide to Life after the Crash
> The Hurricane Preparedness Handbook
> The Illustrated Guide to Brewing Beer
> The Joy of Cheesemaking
> The Joy of Home Distilling
> The Joy of Smoking and Salt Curing
> The Mini Farming Bible: The Complete Guide to Self-Sufficiency on 1/4 Acre
> The Pocket Disaster Survival Guide
> The Pocket First-Aid Field Guide: Treatment & Prevention of Outdoor Emergencies
> The Pocket Guide to Prepper Knots
> The Pocket Outdoor Survival Guide: The Ultimate Guide for Short-Term Survival
> The Self-Reliance Manifesto: Essential Outdoor Survival Skills
> The Terrorism Survival Guide: 201 Travel Tips on How Not to Become a Victim
> The U.S. Navy Seal Guide to Fitness and Nutrition
> The U.S. Navy Seal Survival Handbook
> The Ultimate Guide to U.S. Army Survival Skills, Tactics, and Techniques
> The Ultimate Sh*t Hits the Fan Survival Guide: How to Live Through Any Catastrophe
> Helpful websites:
> 
> Ultimate Foraging Guide - Edible Wild Plants & Food, Benefits & Dangers
> EatTheWeeds.com
> FallingFruit.org




*Urban Camping*

add information here!


*Alternative Housing*

add information here!


*Work Exchange Housing*

add information here!


...as you can see we could use a little help with this page. Why not add some resources of your own? Hit the edit button below to get started.


----------



## rivervictor

hello, this post says it's a wiki but it looks like a regular post? it says to hit edit to add to it. but is the wiki somewhere else that I should do that?


----------



## Matt Derrick

the wiki is disabled at the moment. if you'd like to make an edit, please post it here and we'll add it to the OP.


----------

